# Monitor stuck in power saver mode



## DudeMAniac (Aug 30, 2006)

When I start my computer, the monitor is stuck in power save mode. I tried clearing the CMOS, but that didn't work. I checked if my video card was in properly, and it is. I tried using my old video card, but the monitor was still stuck in power save mode. I even tried using a different monitor and it was also stuck in power saving mode even though it works perfectly on my sister's computer. My monitor even works fine with her computer. I have no clue what is wrong. It was working fine yesterday >.<. Any ideas?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you tell us a little bit more about your computer? See the Posting System Specs link in my sig.
When you turn it on, do the lights come on/fans start spinning? Does it appear like it's starting up, you just can't see anything on screen?

My guess could be the PSU or the video card. Check that all power plugs are properly plugged in, including on the video card. Also, try reseating the video card again by totally taking it out and plugging it back in.


----------



## DudeMAniac (Aug 30, 2006)

Everything appears as if it is starting up normally. The fans are still running and the lights that are supposed to be on are on. I don't have a fan for my video card though. I have reseated my video card. How else do you think I tried a different video card? :tongue: 
Here are my system specs:
Motherboard – Asus P4P800S Intel 848P chipset
CPU – Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz
RAM – 768mb (512+256) ddr PC2800
Video Card(s) – AGP Nvidia GeForce 6200 (The other video card that I tried is an AGP Radeon 9200)
Hard Drive(s) – Maxtor 80GB EIDE
Power Supply – Power Magic 550W I think it is 21A for the +12V
I am using Windows XP Home Edition.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, That powersupply isn't all that great of a brand, but if it has 21A on the 12V rail, that should be decent power for your system (though bad PSU brands sometimes have fluxuating voltages which could be bad). If you have another PSU, then go ahead and try that one.

You might want to try it with only 1 stick of RAM in at a time, and try all RAM slots.

Lastly, and I wouldn't hold my breathe over this one, you could try to wait until you think it's started up, then try to blindly type in your password to see if bringing it to the desktop wakes up the monitor.

Oh, and I'm assuming you checked the video cable is properly seated on both the video card and on the monitor itself?


----------



## DudeMAniac (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I have also heard that it isn't that great, but it has worked for nearly 2 years now. I don't have another PSU, but I will probably buy one soon if I can't find any other solution. I will try moving the ram around. I have tried to blindly enter my password and get into my system, but I don't think managed to enter it right or enter it at all since I did not hear the sound that you would normally hear when logging in to Windows. I may as well try that again as well. The video cable is properly connected on both ends.


----------



## DudeMAniac (Aug 30, 2006)

wow
I switched the places of each stick of ram and it is now working fine. 
Thank you very much.


----------

